

How do you handle your electronic inventory? - cuil

Just made http://partlister.shanjitsingh.in/.<p>Wanted to know how everyone else manages their electronic component inventory (especially in labs, academic institutions and hacker groups).
======
mschuster91
At a city government in Germany where I worked, everything that was worth real
money (printers, PCs, notebooks, docking stations, screens) had ID stickers
with barcodes on them, stuff that was considered "valueless" (mice, keyboards,
cabling) not.

These stickers also doubled for tracking electrical safety checkings
(mandatory 1year-period for food-stuff, 2-year for ITC stuff).

~~~
eb0la
That's interesting. I work for a Telco company and we track inventory without
stickers. I know we did; but not anymore.

Instead we have a CMDB (change management / inventory database) which tracks
all items related to the business (like a router, user, link, or vpn
connection).

For laptops, cellphones, etc. we track manufacturer serial numbers (which
relates to support contracts). To avoid theft we use vendor tracking/remote
disable/erase.

I hope this helps.

